

Who Benefits From iOS 6’s Crappy Maps? - mmackh
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2012/09/19/ios-6-maps-dash

======
dougbarrett
Over the weekend I was trying to navigate to the church of my grandmothers
funeral, because I wanted to make sure I left in time so I wasn't late.
Apple's new Maps kept navigating me to a church of the same name in a town
that was about 120 miles away from our destination.

Even when I specifically entered in the city name, it still went to the wrong
city.

The only way I could see the traffic conditions in the end was to type in the
name of the mall that was within a few hundred feet of the church, so I knew
it'd be almost just as accurate.

In my case, I was lucky because I was actually married in that church so I
knew exactly where it was, but what if this happened to someone else? What if
someone is trying to get directions, it gives them directions to the wrong
location and that person is none-the-wiser?

Is there a service level agreement for using the Maps app on your iPhone?
_Should_ there be?

------
reggplant
Before, I would never consider moving to Android after having used the iPhone
since it came out and invested a reasonable amount of money in iOS Apps. Now,
I'm considering a switch as for me, the maps app was one of the most useful
things on the phone for finding my way once I had become lost, out on my bike.

Apple really has done a bad job on the maps for my area just north of London
in the UK. Towns are mislabelled, villages will have their label shown while
zoomed out, while larger towns won't be labeled at all on any zoom level.

Google may do well to hold out on making their maps accessible iOS6 to try and
bring current previous generation iPhone users over to their operating system
and its devices.

~~~
qq66
I have an iPhone 4S and I'm definitely not upgrading the OS.

